# Great straining idea?



## HillbillyTom (Mar 9, 2012)

When I was making my first batch of raspberry wine, I had some issues squeezing all of the juice out of the straining bag. The "pores" of the bag were clogging with fine particles and I would have to squish the contents all around, rather than the simple wringing action I had expected. I thought of stealing the wife's colandar and just let the bag lay in it for 12 hours or so to drain. However, it's small size - accompanied by her giving me the stink-eye - convinced me to just struggle through it.

This week I found this strainer made for 5-gallon buckets. The EZ Strainer (R) and I found them at US Plastics for less than 5 bucks. There's a coarse (600 micron), a Medium (400), Fine (200) and an Ultra Fine (100 micron). I ordered a couple and gonna try it the next time. I wanted to pass along the info and see what more experienced winemakers thought about the idea.


----------



## Arne (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like it ought to work great. If you decide to use them for racking by pouring instead of siphoning I'll bet they will plug up, expecially the fine one. But it would be nice to have a colonder that fits in the top of a five gal. bucket without falling in. Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 9, 2012)

I use something similar to that - Lowes and HD have a 5 gallon paint strainer - fits in a 5 gallon bucket.

I have no idea what micron it is - but it works great - 2 for $5.00.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 9, 2012)

What I found to work well is after you rack off the majority of the wine, snap on a lid to the primary bucket. Then unsnap one clasp. Invert that bucket and place it at an angle in another bucket. Give it 30 minutes. It will drain leaving the sediment behind. Add a tad of sulfite to prevent oxidation.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 9, 2012)

I tried those before, they clog up real fast from the primary. We found a better idea, get a china hat funnel colander, put it over a bucket and put your strainer bag in it. The funnel colander gives a lot of area to swish the slurry around and it hang in the bucket. Avaible at any good resturant supply store. Crackedcork



HillbillyTom said:


> When I was making my first batch of raspberry wine, I had some issues squeezing all of the juice out of the straining bag. The "pores" of the bag were clogging with fine particles and I would have to squish the contents all around, rather than the simple wringing action I had expected. I thought of stealing the wife's colandar and just let the bag lay in it for 12 hours or so to drain. However, it's small size - accompanied by her giving me the stink-eye - convinced me to just struggle through it.
> 
> This week I found this strainer made for 5-gallon buckets. The EZ Strainer (R) and I found them at US Plastics for less than 5 bucks. There's a coarse (600 micron), a Medium (400), Fine (200) and an Ultra Fine (100 micron). I ordered a couple and gonna try it the next time. I wanted to pass along the info and see what more experienced winemakers thought about the idea.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 9, 2012)

I have used this for getting most of my primary prior to pressing . These bags are 5 - 800 micron and are totally reusable as well. you can find them here 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-filter-bags/=gle816

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## phat (Mar 13, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> View attachment 3670
> 
> I have used this for getting most of my primary prior to pressing



Hey... now that's a good idea - that or something like it.. - I can get something working from that picture..


----------

